# Weird seed pod growing on grapevine?



## plath

at least it's growing within my wild grape vines. Or is it some sort of weird bug pod?


DSC_0267web by plath, on Flickr


----------



## Danaus29

It's a gall of some type but what formed it I can't determine. Some common causes of galls are wasps, mites, injury, or disease.


----------



## Wildcrofthollow

Check to make sure that the vine that has the weird growth on it is actually the grapevine itself and not another vine. It looks a lot like the flower buds that form on Dodder. a different vine. If it is fairly close to the ground (<5') that is a fair possibility.


----------



## bee

that may not be a grape vine..does this plant have tendrils??

I don't think dodder as the "growths" appear to be on the vine with leaves.


----------



## plath

Yes, it has tendrils, so I'm pretty sure it's on the grapevine itself. I'm almost positive it's a grape vine. It doesn't have grapes on it, but some of the vines nearby it do.


----------

